# Need Help With A Mantua 2-6-2 Steam Engine



## ickydon1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can anyone help me out? I have a Mantua 2-6-2 steam engine that for some reason,runs fine in reverse but is very slow and sluggish when going forward.Any ideas as to why?Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a similar thing happen to an 0-4-0. The pin holding the bar on the wheel was backing out. Going in one direction it hit and in the other it did not. This made it appear that the motor was running better one way than the other. When the pin backed out a little more it just jammed everything and that is when I figured it out.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Consider this

Dirt on one side of the gears.( going forward one side contacts the other, in reverse the opposite happens.
Motor screw is too loose or tight.
The axle bearings are worn.
The rods are catching.
If you had another motor a swap might fix it.
Look for a mechanical snag.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Add some Tooth polish(Pearl Drops is what I use) to the gears then blow it out with alcohol and air. Then lube.

Bob


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Make sure the side rods (on the drive wheels) are not bent, or make sure they are in the slots that they go in. If they drivers have been out or the boiler has been taken off, they may be binding and are not allowing it to move in one direction freely.
Kevin


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Similar things happen on my old Mantua 4-6-2, it's a pain, but I love the locomotive anyway. I claean, make sure the rods are in good order, and lubercate all the moving parts, motor and superfical. Mantua's are nice, but all look the same per type... Except the Petticoat Junction Set, that's distinctive! Live with them, love them, and take care of them as best you can.


----------

